# RX 2/3 sleeve



## Muchis (6/9/16)

Anyone know where I can get a sleeve for my RX2/3?

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## boxerulez (6/9/16)

Noonclouds


----------



## Silver (6/9/16)

Moved thread to "who has stock" so the vendors can comment directly 
Hope it helps you @Muchis


----------



## Muchis (6/9/16)

Thx guys....sorry for posting incorrectly 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Frostbite (6/9/16)

Atomix Vapes has as well


----------



## PSVW1987 (29/10/16)

Hi guys. Anyone know of shops in JHB area that currently have stock? 
Thanks a mil.


----------



## Muchis (29/10/16)

I bought mine from Atomix Vapes....absolutely great quality....wanted another but i see they outta stock

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoky Jordan (29/10/16)

PSVW1987 said:


> Hi guys. Anyone know of shops in JHB area that currently have stock?
> Thanks a mil.


Check out noon clouds


----------



## Moosa86 (30/10/16)

Vape cartel has is on their site and if I recall correctly so does Sir Vape.


----------

